# Sheet Sizes



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

My wife and I are moving into a furnished flat in Maadi (I am heading over tomorrow...!). There are beds, but I don't think there are linens for the beds. I vaguely remember someone mentioning that the beds were 'European sized'. Does this mean that our American sheets won't fit and aren't worth bringing? I know this seems silly, but shipping our household effects via air adds up and we are trying to minimize our stuff.

thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

American sizes beds are larger than European, too big is always better than too small,


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Kilgore_Trout said:


> My wife and I are moving into a furnished flat in Maadi (I am heading over tomorrow...!). There are beds, but I don't think there are linens for the beds. I vaguely remember someone mentioning that the beds were 'European sized'. Does this mean that our American sheets won't fit and aren't worth bringing? I know this seems silly, but shipping our household effects via air adds up and we are trying to minimize our stuff.
> 
> thanks!


Mattresses in egypt come in all shapes and sizes and so do the sheets....but sometimes to get a fitted sheet that fits your bed is quite a hard task.I brought fitted sheets from the UK but didn't fit either too big or too small...but as maiden said better too big than too small but in all honesty wouldn't waste my money bringing things like that just buy when you get here.Lol just another one of the frustrations of living in Egypt but really hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## sillymummyx5 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ours don't fit. The flat ones will work but not the fitted ones. I don't think they sell fitted sheets here but I might be wrong. You can get good sheets at Comfort.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't bring bedding.

My sheets are the softest sheets I've ever slept on.

There are fitted sheets to be found, BTW.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

sillymummyx5 said:


> Ours don't fit. The flat ones will work but not the fitted ones. I don't think they sell fitted sheets here but I might be wrong. You can get good sheets at Comfort.



Well i first bought fitted sheets in Egypt about 8yrs ago and that was in Hurghada so if they can be bought there then you will certainly be able to find them in Cairo.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

@sillymummyx5: Comfort has also fitted sheets.


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Lots of good info here, sounds like Egyptian cotton might really be worthwhile!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Kilgore_Trout said:


> Thanks everyone! Lots of good info here, sounds like Egyptian cotton might really be worthwhile!


Unfortunately the Egyptian cotton you get in Egypt is not the same quality that you can buy outside....all the good stuff is exported


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

And Company, Inc in maadi sells their export quality stuff, they have shops in New York and DC. Pricy, but they're quality. Price in pounds are about half what they charge in the states.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Unfortunately the Egyptian cotton you get in Egypt is not the same quality that you can buy outside....all the good stuff is exported


You can find the quality stuff, but it's definitely not cheap.


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

I like the sound of 'the softest sheets I've ever slept on'. Where did you guys buy these? I am in Maadi now, and just spent a cold night last night on a bare mattress. Definitely ready for buying some bedding today. Can anyone recommend some local stores where I can get something nice and reasonably priced? I am checking And Company now, but other recommendations would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Kilgore_Trout said:


> I like the sound of 'the softest sheets I've ever slept on'. Where did you guys buy these? I am in Maadi now, and just spent a cold night last night on a bare mattress. Definitely ready for buying some bedding today. Can anyone recommend some local stores where I can get something nice and reasonably priced? I am checking And Company now, but other recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks!




On road 9 there is a bedding shop... my friends buy everything there..


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you have any idea where it is or what its near? I am going to head over there ASAP, but I'd love to be able to give the driver an idea of where on Road 9 we would be headed.

thanks!


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

This one, maybe: "There is also a Bed & Bath outlet just across Abu Zekry, next to the Kodak shop on Road 9"?

thanks again. Man, this forum is awesome!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Kilgore_Trout said:


> This one, maybe: "There is also a Bed & Bath outlet just across Abu Zekry, next to the Kodak shop on Road 9"?
> 
> thanks again. Man, this forum is awesome!





ohh sorry not sure but road 9 is not that long and of course you can only drive one way.. it is on the left hand side if you are driving up the road. Good quality items that will last.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Kilgore_Trout said:


> I like the sound of 'the softest sheets I've ever slept on'. Where did you guys buy these?


You're in Cairo. I'm not.

But if you're willing to venture a trip north for the softest sheets ever ... and towels, facecloths, etc. ... I have a friend who exports 100% Egyptian cotton products and he, of course, gives me a cousinly deal.


They're divine.

Good luck with your sheet mission. Make sure to stock up on blankets, too.


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm willing to make a trip. How far north though? I do have a fairly busy work schedule. If you'd like you could PM me with details (and a rough idea of what the costs would be), and I can look into making a trip.

thanks!


----------

